# New to cichilds.



## outtakontroll (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi I am new to cichilds and have 2 and will be setting up a nice 29gal tank. This one is an assorted african. Pretty blue fins. Anyone have any idea what it is? I will be getting more assorted africans as they are the least expensive. Any help would be appreciated ! Thanks in advance Outta.

I will post pics and a vid ov mine after i post 1 post. (aparently) lol


----------



## outtakontroll (Sep 9, 2011)

I think this may be a Cylindricus Cichlid




any ideas?


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Not a cylindricus, if you're talking about neolamprologus cylindricus. Not sure what it is. If sold in a 'mixed' tank, then probably a hybrid of some sort.

Those catfish get to be huge, over a foot long. Not one that should even be sold in shops.

For a 29G tank, check out the 29 gallon cookie cutters. If you continue to stock a 29 from the 'mixed african' tank, then you'll inevitably end up with a bunch of fish that will not work out long term.


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

My irridesent shark was about 40" long when I rehomed it. Those need to go back to the store.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2011)

irridescent sharks actually get 4 ft long in the wild and they are fished for consumption in thailand


----------



## outtakontroll (Sep 9, 2011)

So i should get rid of the irredescents? I wonder if the store will take them back? lol...I got 2 new african cichilds and a goby dragon today. I should have "brackish" water for the Goby. I heard it is ok for the africans as well? Any info? I also got a 29gal tank and stand and a bunch of stuff today so these will be going in a larger home this weekend !....I would like to set up the new tank with "brackish water" so any info on that would be appreciated....Here is a video of the Goby and new africans. Outta


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

> So i should get rid of the irredescents?


Yes



> I should have "brackish" water for the Goby. I heard it is ok for the africans as well? Any info?


No, africans aren't brackish water fish, and a 29 isn't big enough for african cichilds like the ones you're buying. Impulse buyng before researching won't lead to successful fish keeping.


----------



## a7oneal (Dec 30, 2004)

I kinda see kenyi traits in that fish, and if it came from a mixed African cichlid tank, that's a leading contender for species or mix. . .


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

Yep, 2 Kenyi-esque fish and at least 2 Red Zebra-esque fish. And the IDs + a pictus cat. None of those will survive in a 29g.

In addition to what's already been suggested, I'm going to suggest that as soon as you return all your fish, you find a new LFS. Yours is clearly more concerned with making a sale than any long-term success for its customers.


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

Getting a hodgepodge of cheap fish out of the mixed bin and putting them in a 29 isn't going to be cheap in the long run.


----------



## outtakontroll (Sep 9, 2011)

I was told if I crowd them while they are young and keep a good eye on them they will grow up establishing dominance and crowding will reduce stress on weak ones? 
Outta


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2011)

still depends on the species and male to female ratio especially when dealing with mbuna. every species is different


----------



## KaineADTR (Sep 4, 2011)

what your told is not always true some idiot who worked at a fish store near my house said you are supposed to add all of your cichlids to the tank at the same time doesn't mean its true u should do some research before you stock a tank full of fish


----------

